
How Russian spies hid secret codes in online photos - duck
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2010/0630/How-Russian-spies-hid-secret-codes-in-online-photos
======
fictorial
> This seemingly innocent image of sleeping puppies could contain cleverly
> hidden coded messages from Russian spies. (Although, in this case, it's just
> a picture of sleeping puppies.)

Where's the fun in that? Let me stretch my steganographic muscles!

------
pixelbath
Too bad it doesn't actually describe how. I don't know the readership of the
Christian Science Monitor, but the extent of technical discussion is that they
"hide the 1's and 0's of computer language in the picture's pixel numbers..."

